# First Time Smoking Ribs Without Foil



## disco (Mar 19, 2014)

Smoked Spareribs.jpg



__ disco
__ Mar 19, 2014






She Who Must Be Obeyed wanted spareribs. She threw a frozen rack on the counter first thing in the morning. You intrepid hero took things in hand and put the ribs on a heavy pot that has been turned over. This is a quick way to defrost items as the pot is an excellent conductor of heat and has a large surface area.

I usually do my ribs by cooking them for 2 hours in the smoker, wrapped in foil for 2 hours and then brushing with sauce for the last hour. However, research here showed that some smokers I respect don't foil their ribs and cook them through in the smoker. I decided to give this a try.

Once the ribs were thawed, I dried them off with a paper towel and removed the silver skin from the back. I rubbed in some of my Chumpionship Rub.

This is the first time I used the rub on ribs. It had worked well on pulled pork but was too salty for ribs. I will make it with half the salt for ribs.

Then I put the ribs in a 230 F smoker over maple smoke for 5 hours.













Smoked Spareribs1.jpg



__ disco
__ Mar 19, 2014






After 5 hours, I took the ribs out and painted on my Passing Wind Estates Barbecue Sauce. Into a 230 F oven for 15 minutes and another light brushing of sauce. I gave it 3 more 15 minute periods in the oven with brushing of sauce after each 15 minutes. Then, I cut them up and served.













DSCF4499.JPG



__ disco
__ Mar 19, 2014


















DSCF4500.JPG



__ disco
__ Mar 19, 2014


















DSCF4501.JPG



__ disco
__ Mar 19, 2014


















DSCF4502.JPG



__ disco
__ Mar 19, 2014


















DSCF4503.JPG



__ disco
__ Mar 19, 2014






*The Verdict*

The meat isn't as fall off the bone as it is with foiling. It pulls from the bone easily but has a nice chew. I definitely prefer the texture without foiling. Fortunately, She Who Must Be Obeyed likes it better too. If I cut back on the salt in the rub, it will be perfect!

Disco


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 19, 2014)

Looks Real Good From My House, Disco!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






You can make 'em for me like that any time!!

Bear


----------



## disco (Mar 19, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Real Good From My House, Disco!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Bear. I keep learning from you and others. 

Disco


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 19, 2014)

Looks great Disco.  I too dont foil ribs.


----------



## chef willie (Mar 19, 2014)

Looks real good there Disco.....I do both ways depending on mood but have pretty much avoided the foiling now unless doing a Johnny Trigg imitation with the Tiger Sauce & Parkay. I do recall one poster mentioning foiling with juice & sauce but leaving the foil open at the top allowing steam to escape so you are not braising the ribs. Might be worth a future try....Willie


----------



## disco (Mar 19, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Looks great Disco.  I too dont foil ribs.


Thanks, Adam. One of the best things about this site is the variety of methods to try. It is fun to keep trying different techniques. One of the worst things about this site is the variety of methods to try. I will never get through them all.


Chef Willie said:


> Looks real good there Disco.....I do both ways depending on mood but have pretty much avoided the foiling now unless doing a Johnny Trigg imitation with the Tiger Sauce & Parkay. I do recall one poster mentioning foiling with juice & sauce but leaving the foil open at the top allowing steam to escape so you are not braising the ribs. Might be worth a future try....Willie


Thanks, Chef. I can see why people would foil. Some like fall off the bone. It is more a matter of preference than one over the other. However, I like the idea of some juice or sauce in open foil. Just one more on the over growing list of things to try!

Disco


----------



## smoking b (Mar 19, 2014)

> DSCF4503.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those look great Disco!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   If you ever make it down anywhere near my area we will have to get together  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    Nice smoke man - it's always good when you find a new way to do something that you like even better


----------



## dockman (Mar 19, 2014)

I have to agree they look awesome. Not sure I could do that around here as my one to obey likes them fall off the bone.


----------



## disco (Mar 19, 2014)

Smoking B said:


> Those look great Disco!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! I would love to get together here or there! However, being seen with me would ruin your reputation and help mine.


----------



## disco (Mar 19, 2014)

Dockman said:


> I have to agree they look awesome. Not sure I could do that around here as my one to obey likes them fall off the bone.


Thanks, Dockman. Just so you know, my wife liked fall off the bone too. However, she had not tried this style which I describe as pull of the bone. They are not tough and chewy as some grilled ribs are and that she did not like. Now that she has tried them this way, she prefers them over fall off the bone. 

That being said, there are a large number of people who are fall off the bone lovers and who am I to call them wrong. Also, not making food the way your wife likes it is unwise, unsafe, and undeniably  erroneous.

Maybe do one rack unfoiled the next time you do multiple racks. Or, even better, talk a friend into doing unfoiled and invite you over! I love eating other peoples' Q!

Disco


----------



## dockman (Mar 19, 2014)

Disco, thanks for the heads up. Next time I do ribs I will try unfoiled.


----------



## seenred (Mar 19, 2014)

Very nice Disco!  Those look incredible!  As always, very nicely done Sir...:drool  Thumbs Up

Red


----------



## worktogthr (Mar 19, 2014)

Looks great Disco!  I too have experimented and enjoy foiled and unfoiled.  Depends on my mood, how much time I have, etc.  I second the idea to try two racks, one each way and see which you prefer.  Damn, now I want ribs... Damn you!!! Haha


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 19, 2014)

Looks awesome Disco !!!  Love the ribbies, dang  !!  I for what it's worth have never foiled and just put Q sauce on the side for the saucin folks !!  I prefer dry rub ribs, no sauce.... After trying different ways with or without sauce....But that's what makes it fun is to try new things to find new likens'....  Great lookin smoke !   Thumbs Up

Justin


----------



## foamheart (Mar 19, 2014)

There is no wrong way. There is only the way you are enjoying today.

Sometimes you feel like a nut, some times you don't!

Great looking ribs my friend. SWMBO'd can't complain about the groceries!


----------



## disco (Mar 19, 2014)

SeenRed said:


> Very nice Disco! Those look incredible! As always, very nicely done Sir...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Red. 


worktogthr said:


> Looks great Disco! I too have experimented and enjoy foiled and unfoiled. Depends on my mood, how much time I have, etc. I second the idea to try two racks, one each way and see which you prefer. Damn, now I want ribs... Damn you!!! Haha


Thanks. Think beer. Cold, sparkling beer. Just working on making you thirsty too!


----------



## disco (Mar 19, 2014)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Looks awesome Disco !!! Love the ribbies, dang !! I for what it's worth have never foiled and just put Q sauce on the side for the saucin folks !! I prefer dry rub ribs, no sauce.... After trying different ways with or without sauce....But that's what makes it fun is to try new things to find new likens'.... Great lookin smoke !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! I do love dry ribs too but She Who Must Be Obeyed likes wet so I tend to go that way. However, she is kind to me and let's me experiment. 


Foamheart said:


> There is no wrong way. There is only the way you are enjoying today.
> 
> Sometimes you feel like a nut, some times you don't!
> 
> Great looking ribs my friend. SWMBO'd can't complain about the groceries!


Thanks, Kevin. It is not the groceries she complains about!

Disco


----------



## foamheart (Mar 19, 2014)

Disco said:


> Thanks, Kevin. It is not the groceries she complains about!
> 
> Disco


Well if you'd just share that wine.......


----------



## kgb1 (Mar 20, 2014)

Disco:   well played, and very nicely done.  The ribs look great.  I have always been a dry rub, no foil, no sauce kind of guy.  But I have been thinking about trying the foil method soon just for the experimental experience.  I agree that there are way too many methods out there, but it's great to keep trying something new.


----------



## redwood carlos (Mar 20, 2014)

First Time? Well good for you. I have tried both, and go nekkid now. Less mess and if done correctly better texture without much loss of moisture. 

Next time you try this do the thicker end of the spare rib, and you can get them very juicy over around 6 hours.

Keep up the good Q and thread posting, I enjoy seeing both.

Thanks,

Carlos


----------



## disco (Mar 20, 2014)

kgb1 said:


> Disco:   well played, and very nicely done.  The ribs look great.  I have always been a dry rub, no foil, no sauce kind of guy.  But I have been thinking about trying the foil method soon just for the experimental experience.  I agree that there are way too many methods out there, but it's great to keep trying something new.


Thanks. I will definitely keep trying new things. It's the only way you get better.


REDWOOD CARLOS said:


> First Time? Well good for you. I have tried both, and go nekkid now. Less mess and if done correctly better texture without much loss of moisture.
> 
> Next time you try this do the thicker end of the spare rib, and you can get them very juicy over around 6 hours.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Carlos. Getting the thicker end of the ribs here is a real problem. I live in the mountains and the local supermarket's selection isn't what you can get in the big smoke. You eat what you can get!

Disco


----------



## kc5tpy (Mar 20, 2014)

Hello.  GREAT job Disco.  I also prefer the no foil.  I prefer the texture of the meat as opposed to foiled.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## disco (Mar 20, 2014)

KC5TPY said:


> Hello.  GREAT job Disco.  I also prefer the no foil.  I prefer the texture of the meat as opposed to foiled.  Keep Smokin!
> 
> Danny


Thanks. I it just another thing I have learned at SMF!

Disco


----------



## mneeley490 (Mar 20, 2014)

I tried that last summer. The wife said to go back to the foil. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Glad it worked out for you, though.


----------



## disco (Mar 20, 2014)

mneeley490 said:


> I tried that last summer. The wife said to go back to the foil.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is no doubt that any desire of the wife trumps any preference I have. Plus, you have to admit that there is nothing wrong with foiled ribs, they are just different. I ate them with great joy for the last year!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Mar 20, 2014)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/g/...y-glazed-or-dipping-sauce/sort/display_order/

I never wrap...


----------



## daveomak (Mar 20, 2014)

Hey Disco.....  Glad you like them no-foil....  me too....   I'm still havin' to make Brides foiled, fall off the bone...  but she's from Kansas.....   go figure......

Dave


----------



## disco (Mar 20, 2014)

oldschoolbbq said:


> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/g/...y-glazed-or-dipping-sauce/sort/display_order/
> 
> I never wrap...


You never wrap? That must get you in trouble at Christmas time. Har! Thanks for the link to the picture.


DaveOmak said:


> Hey Disco..... Glad you like them no-foil.... me too.... I'm still havin' to make Brides foiled, fall off the bone... but she's from Kansas..... go figure......
> 
> Dave


Thanks, Dave. We all show that discretion is the better part of valour when it comes to our wives. Regardless, I wouldn't argue with anyone that foiled ribs are great. I just like the chew of the unfoiled ribs.

Disco


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 21, 2014)

I never liked "Wrap" either!!

Give me Elvis, Bobby Vinton, Righteous Bros, etc, etc, and you can keep the Wrap and all the other ridiculous yelling & hollering we hear today.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## dockman (Mar 21, 2014)

Hell yes Bear I am with you!


----------



## smoking pipes (Jul 4, 2014)

I am going to try the no-foil ribs today. Making no sauce, dry rubbed baby backs. Do you guys recommend a water pan since I'm not going to foil them? Will the water prevent the good bark texture I am hoping for with the no sauce ribs?


----------



## foamheart (Jul 4, 2014)

Smoking Pipes said:


> I am going to try the no-foil ribs today. Making no sauce, dry rubbed baby backs. Do you guys recommend a water pan since I'm not going to foil them? Will the water prevent the good bark texture I am hoping for with the no sauce ribs?


What smoker are you using, that makes a big difference in suggestions?


----------



## foamheart (Jul 4, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> I never liked "Wrap" either!!
> 
> Give me Elvis, Bobby Vinton, Righteous Bros, etc, etc, and you can keep the Wrap and all the other ridiculous yelling & hollering we hear today.
> 
> ...


Jan & Dean, the Everly Bros, Beach Boys, all those other crazy hippie bands too!  <Chuckles>


----------



## smoking pipes (Jul 4, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> What smoker are you using, that makes a big difference in suggestions?



Its a Masterbuilt extra wide propane.


----------



## foamheart (Jul 4, 2014)

With a fire breather, especially gas, a pan of water would be ok. I am sure you'll be checking 'em so that added moisture will escape. Its a really dry heat.


----------



## goliath (Jul 4, 2014)

NICE JOB DISCO !!!!!
 Safeway has ribs on for $2.49 a pound up here for a couple days so i will try this out. i have always foiled and actually dont mind the softer meat.

i even still have all my own teeth.... gonna do up some of Dutches beans with it also. and probably some cornbread. this just seems to be the magic combo around here.

THE WARDEN has even learned to eat ribs with her hands ... HA HA HA

Goliath


----------



## disco (Jul 6, 2014)

GOLIATH said:


> NICE JOB DISCO !!!!!
> Safeway has ribs on for $2.49 a pound up here for a couple days so i will try this out. i have always foiled and actually dont mind the softer meat.
> 
> i even still have all my own teeth.... gonna do up some of Dutches beans with it also. and probably some cornbread. this just seems to be the magic combo around here.
> ...


I look forward to the post!


----------

